# DS #5180: Super Scribblenauts (USA)



## T-hug (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6540^^


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 12, 2010)

works great on DSTWO


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

is this the official scene release??


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 12, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> is this the official scene release??


yes it is


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k, I didn't want that xxxx version that all them noobs was using on that hype thread


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 12, 2010)

Better boxart:


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 12, 2010)

OMGZ IT'S HER!!!!
[/noobstyle]

Yeah it's nice see it arived, but I think I save this one for later...


----------



## zruben (Oct 12, 2010)

OMG!, I didn't know this was out today!!!

hope it works on current akaio


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

will test on AKAIO 1.7


----------



## Popin (Oct 12, 2010)

Yay! I'll have to get it once I get home. Has anyone tried it yet? If so, are there any problems?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

It does not work on AKAIO. It just keeps repeating the same intro over and over again


----------



## Magus (Oct 12, 2010)

i tought people said the XXXX release doesn't work on akaio 1.7.1?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It does not work on AKAIO. It just keeps repeating the same intro over and over again




goddamnit!...how about Wood R4?


----------



## The Pi (Oct 12, 2010)

Spoiler: NFO



iNDEPENDENT --
___. ______.___.
|   ||   |  |    \
|   ||      |     |  
|___||__|___|____/Proudly Presents:

+- - [Release Info] - ------------------------------------+

Game          -  Super_Scribblenauts_USA_NDS-iND

Release Date  -  2010.10.12
Platform      -  Nintendo DS
Country       -  USA
File Name     -  ind-supers.*
Supplier      -  ind

+- - [Release Notes] - -----------------------------------+

Found this someplace and decided to share it enjoy!

+- - [Greetings] - ---------------------------------------+

My favorite hoarding aussie robot!


Size: 256Mbit
Icon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



guy above posted better boxart


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

It only works on Latest Cyclo, DSTwo and nothing else.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> It only works on Latest Cyclo, DSTwo and nothing else.




my sponsor can't send that DSTWO Soon enough...however Wood Might have a fix sooner


----------



## samurayjp (Oct 12, 2010)

Does not work in AKAIO, loop in first screen, does not save and game  does not start.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tested it on my boy friend's R4 with the latest R4 wood. Same as the Acekard


----------



## Takanato (Oct 12, 2010)

Didn't like the first one....but maybe I'll try this one out.


----------



## Kixy (Oct 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It does not work on AKAIO. It just keeps repeating the same intro over and over again



Tested on all DMA modes, Boots ok but loops continuously between Warner Bros logo & copyright screen


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wood will have it fixed sooner than AKAIO..you will see.

we just have to be patient. we're getting it free remember?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't care who fixes it first since I have a Supercard Two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I plan on buying this game very soon.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Times like this make me feel proud owning a Supercard DSTWO lmao


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 12, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> works great on DSTWO


Also on ez5i and iSmart Premium.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Times like this make me feel proud owning a Supercard DSTWO lmao




I need to get one of those motherfuckers NOW


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

I found a  fix, and it'll work with all games


Spoiler



buy a dstwo


----------



## Magus (Oct 12, 2010)

Akaio 1.8 beta user said it's already fixed there so it's just a matter of waiting


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 12, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I found a  fix...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Midnight Believe (Oct 12, 2010)

Super Scribblenauts is brilliant fun so far as unlike the 1st game the controls are not broken,

being able to now use the dpad instead of the stylus to control Maxwell makes all the difference.

Definitely a game worth buying.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

childsplay patch doesn't work.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, I got an EZ5i too, there's a benefit to having multiple carts


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 12, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I found a  fix, and it'll work with all games
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## signz (Oct 12, 2010)

You know, this one probably is just the P2P one with an "official" releasename.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

works fine on DesmuME...

No$GBA gives me a white screen...

it's about time 1.8 AKAIO is released.....usually Normatt releases a new beta when a REALLY good game comes out...

this is such a time.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 12, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> You know, this one probably is just the P2P one with an "official" releasename.
> That's what I thought too. This quote is taken from the NFO
> 
> QUOTE+- - [Release Notes] - -----------------------------------+
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

at least let us look at the tutorial before we decide to buy it...

crystal chronicles had it right...letting us play it for a while..then THANKS FOR PLAYING shows up...like it was a demo

they just loop you at the fucking intro


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 12, 2010)

noooo! not now, i have games to play on my ps3 and wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah well.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad I got an Edge lol. Works great


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone think of some funny names to use?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 12, 2010)

249 users reading... thts very high compared to when FF was released and even higher than pokemon i think
the strange thing is tht 189 guests are reading it... good casual game i guess


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 12, 2010)

Works on Desmume x64


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 12, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Better boxart:


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> 249 users reading... thts very high compared to when FF was released and even higher than pokemon i think
> the strange thing is tht 189 guests are reading it... good casual game i guess


Higher than pokemon=? pokemon had need for a BIIIG EOF bunker.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No matter what system you boot in to, it still uses the M3 GamePatch thing to load.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 12, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> anyone think of some funny names to use?


"rickroll" has been included as a usable word this time around.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Oct 12, 2010)

Super_Scribblenauts_CRACKED_INTERNAL_DO_NOT_SPREAD_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

Kanahpoo said:
			
		

> Super_Scribblenauts_CRACKED_INTERNAL_DO_NOT_SPREAD_NDS-SUXXORS


Weird but it is up on p**s****.... Also, apparently 18 megabytes.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Kanahpoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




probably roaming around private usenet...soon we will see it on HTTP links


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

yay


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 12, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> Glad I got an Edge lol. Works great



Yup, confirming : works perfectly on edge 1.11

Loved the first one but didn't play it that much due to control problems... It seems they took this under consideration... We shall see...


----------



## czekers (Oct 12, 2010)

doesn't work on wood R4


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M3 Real/M3i Zero can use Wood, iTouch and YSMenu on M3i Zero. They doesn´t uses M3 Gamepatch


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever i boot in to wood, itouch etc. it always ends up using m3 gamepatch anyway.....


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 12, 2010)

So... is it a cracked version out there?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> So... is it a cracked version out there?


Apparently but no links are being found.


----------



## noahhaon (Oct 12, 2010)

you can find the cracked version at the romulation forum


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty good so far. Once again, the presentation is great, and the small tweak to the camera makes a huge difference. I didn't really have a problem controlling Maxwell with the stylus before, and I prefer it still, so no big deal to me to have D-pad control. Either way, I'm still experiencing many of the same physics issues as the first game.


----------



## qlum (Oct 12, 2010)

noahhaon said:
			
		

> you can find the cracked version at the romulation forum


don't  state rom sites


----------



## portezbie (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome, this a total surprise!


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 12, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I found a  fix, and it'll work with all games
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now finally truly fixed.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 12, 2010)

no TRUE fix yet... except for the rumored suxxors...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 12, 2010)

The suxxors one does not exist.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was right..it's on usenet sources...but ya gotta pay..


----------



## Inunah (Oct 12, 2010)

1. Got the looping after saving problem...

2. Found this save file on Filetrip

3. Tried it

4. It didn't do that saving thing because it was a previously played file.

5. Facepalmed because the AP prevents going to the title screen, not because the AP has something to do with the saving thing.

6. Noticed that you can still get to the eraser button in the bottom right corner (it erases your data and resets your playground) before the game loops back to the beginning.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: You can't post rom links, not even if it's the patched rom everyone wants_




almost 3,00 post and still tries to post rom links??


----------



## RoMee (Oct 12, 2010)

sorry, plz remove double post


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 12, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people just dont listen no matter how many posts they have


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 12, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just got trolled by Cruddybuddy....


----------



## Cutthroat (Oct 12, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: You can't post rom links, not even if it's the patched rom everyone wants_


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

This game will be mine in about 5 minutes!

Damn you, Free-User download speeds.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cutthroat said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> 
> _Reason: You can't post rom links, not even if it's the patched rom everyone wants_


Dude, this guy had the patched rom?

Could someone PM me a link? Would that be allowed?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 12, 2010)

What free usenet server do you use?


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Cutthroat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not allowed


----------



## Dann Woolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Huh. I thought just posting a link in a thread was against the rules, not PMing it.

EDIT: whoops, guessed I missed that part when I read the rules.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 12, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: You can't post rom links, not even if it's the patched rom everyone wants_


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 12, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> Glad I got an Edge lol. Works great



i can confirm this as well

EDGE and proud


----------



## Melee54 (Oct 12, 2010)

This post has been posted by Melee54.

_Reason:  To let people know that all of these "mod edits" are fake. Don't get your hopes up; no one has posted a working link_


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason:  You're not supposed to ruin the fun of other members. kthxbai ^-^_


----------



## Langin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hwats so good about this game? I did not really like to 1st one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Hwats so good about this game? I did not really like to 1st one.


It's pretty much the same thing with some added bonuses and new levels and words. Plus it detects adjectives.

If you didn't like the first one, you won't like this one.


----------



## Langin (Oct 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will still give it a shot. Maybe I will like it more now, or not...


But thanks for the info


----------



## jasononline (Oct 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If you didn't like the first one, you won't like this one.



It's not really that simple.  If one didn't like the first game due to the type of game it was (puzzle/sandbox) they probably won't like this one either (they still may due to the added features), but if one didn't like the first game due to the poor controls or other shortcomings they may enjoy this one due to all the improvements.


----------



## Strider (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree, I liked the first one but the controls ruined it for me. Now this one - if it's like I expect - is a must-buy.


----------



## yuka001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't get it to work on my EZ Flash V, while some people apparently got it running on EZ Flash Vi and EZ IV... I'm using RC17 so I thought it would be fine but...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get the looping logos of eternity (hmm, I'll try entering that first when I get the patched rom...)


----------



## Grizzleboy88 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sigh... I have an edge, but my other ds is broken and i cant use my edge on my dsi. And it doesn't work on my AK2i. Well, i guess this is why we should buy the games. By the time I get this working i could of walked to game, brought SS, and got home and be playing it by now. Sorry about my grammar.


----------



## yuka001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Grizzleboy88 said:
			
		

> Sigh... I have an edge, but my other ds is broken and i cant use my edge on my dsi. And it doesn't work on my AK2i. Well, i guess this is why we should buy the games. By the time I get this working i could of walked to game, brought SS, and got home and be playing it by now. Sorry about my grammar.



But if you're in the UK like me, the game doesn't come out until the 29th... Sigh.


----------



## qazqaz123 (Oct 12, 2010)

i got my dstwo today


----------



## Rfire (Oct 12, 2010)

The suxxors release also loops. So don't waste your energy trying to find it.


----------



## Langin (Oct 12, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





YAY

Everything works nice and smoothly and its fun(at least till I played now.) I tried the first one again and still NO. Dunno why


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 12, 2010)

what do you think will come first
a fix patch
an update for r4 wood
an update for AKAIO
my DStwo (the 18th)
or the actual game


----------



## zruben (Oct 12, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> what do you think will come first
> a fix patch
> an update for r4 wood
> an update for AKAIO
> ...



it will happen in this order:

1. Wood update
2. Fix patch
3. Actual game
4. DStwo
....
657. N00bs still crying
....
957. Akaio 1.8 is finally released
958. ???????
959. PROFIT!


EDIT: i'm not complaining, it's a joke, please don't kill me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2010)

Weak. I'm going to play the first game, finish up some PSP games until a release for AKAIO [if at all] comes out. If not, the Acekard is dead and I'll have to invest in a DSTWO.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 12, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You son, should start your own standup comedy act....


----------



## zruben (Oct 12, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> You son, should start your own standup comedy act....



oh no, I couldn't... I'm too shy even for the internet... 

it took me a lot of guts to post that...


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 12, 2010)

There is also a beginning loop on R4i Gold.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 12, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> There is also a beginning loop on R4i Gold.


So all that glittered wasn't Gold after all.... *snif*


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2010)

not working on latest m3 sakura, logo and intro keeps looping


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 12, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Weak. I'm going to play the first game, finish up some PSP games until a release for AKAIO [if at all] comes out. If not, the Acekard is dead and I'll have to invest in a DSTWO.



It is not dead. Normatt and Smiths are working on a (soon to be released) 1.8. Be patient.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 12, 2010)

This one is so much better than the first.
Hope your flashcard will get an update soon (love my Clyclods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## berlinka (Oct 12, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> This one is so much better than the first.
> Hope your flashcard will get an update soon (love my Clyclods
> 
> 
> ...


You know we still love you Erdnaxela, despite your cruel nature....


----------



## basher11 (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome, game is out. too bad that there's AP on it


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 12, 2010)

When people say it's working on the latest Cyclo firmware, is that only the latest beta firmware for the new setup or does that include the last stable release, 1.59? Only my Cyclo's seen better days so if I remove the card to transfer this over, I then have to spend about 20 minutes convincing the old girl there's a card in the slot, then if it doesn't work that's time wasted and a big fat kick in the nuts for me. 

Same question for the new Final Fantasy game, thinking on it. And probably Pokemon Ranger too. Would be nice for my nephew to be able to play a Pokemon game in English when he visits at the weekends and we've already finished most of the mainstream ones.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Must.....buy....SCDS2


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm quite pleased with this game.  
I just discovered the adjective: "rideable"
With this, you can mount on anything and ride it around.  Try "rideable box" for example.  Epic lulz.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 12, 2010)

chatroom created by me: http://tinychat.com/superscribblegbatemp


----------



## cuckoos (Oct 12, 2010)

"Cannot read data. Please turn off the power and reinsert the DS card." Is the message I get when I open it on the newest version of the Wood R4 firmware.


----------



## Marauding (Oct 12, 2010)

Stop whining and play on desmume while you wait!


----------



## Inunah (Oct 12, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> Stop whining and play on desmume while you wait!


Why the fuck should I have to use an emulator when I have a flash cart?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 12, 2010)

hmm... i found a link with both a cracked rom and clean rom.

i bet it's fake, but I might as well try it :|


----------



## liltorchic (Oct 12, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> chatroom created by me: http://tinychat.com/superscribblegbatemp


Just redirects to tinychat site.


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't find a patch anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does any AKAIO 1.8 Beta Tester have any idea when it'll be out? Or can they extract a code from it so that we can patch Super Scribblenauts?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 12, 2010)

Sycoraxic98 said:
			
		

> Or can they extract a code from it so that we can patch Super Scribblenauts?



No no no, we don't want that. Normmatt would erupt into an infuriated, tempestuous torrent of paroxysmal rage, a rage so vehement and of such indignant animosity that not one being on this very earth could ever dream of the chaos and destruction that would ensue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That, and he'd probably discontinue work on AKAIO.


----------



## MurdaRisk (Oct 12, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Sycoraxic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YA, we don't want that at all!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 12, 2010)

To be honest, I'm sorta surprised this has AP considering the first one didn't and that was released only a year ago...


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 12, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Sycoraxic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That has to be the worst reason to no use something to crack a game "Because it will hurt his feelings, take his ball, and go home?"


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 12, 2010)

For some reason it took me forever to get a real ROM. It was annoying finding it, but playing the game is anything but!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its dumb people like you that cause stuff like that to happen. When no one appreciates your work, why bother.
Also, this thread is getting bad about flame. We should probably tone it down....


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm...okay, yeah, I understand. Maybe Venom will patch it? Who knows :S




Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## liltorchic (Oct 12, 2010)

Sycoraxic98 said:
			
		

> Hmm...okay, yeah, I understand. Maybe Venom will patch it? Who knows :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put up with a 10 second long intro for scribblenauts i guess.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 12, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that means it's deleted.
Maybe because it causes problems because of so many visitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm going to make new one on a different site


----------



## oscgee (Oct 12, 2010)

lol dont bother posting anything if you dont already have thousands of posts akitoscorpio, these people like to think they are special and have nothing better to do than be rude to newcomers.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

oscgee said:
			
		

> lol dont bother posting anything if you dont already have thousands of posts akitoscorpio, these people like to think they are special and have nothing better to do than be rude to newcomers.


No, we are rude to noobs who make thread after thread asking the same question when there is already a thread provided.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 12, 2010)

oscgee said:
			
		

> lol dont bother posting anything if you dont already have thousands of posts akitoscorpio, these people like to think they are special and have nothing better to do than be rude to newcomers.



Oh yeah I knew that before I signed up, I've been lurking for quite some time now.


----------



## oscgee (Oct 12, 2010)

lol cuz this thread about where to make a chatroom is so on topic. and by the way i made 1 thread asking 1 question, sorry for wasting precious internet space


----------



## liltorchic (Oct 12, 2010)

oscgee said:
			
		

> lol dont bother posting anything if you dont already have thousands of posts akitoscorpio, these people like to think they are special and have nothing better to do than be rude to newcomers.


Amen to that brotha. Not all of them are bad though.


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 12, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting use of ridiculousness.

On-topic: Can't wait to see how the use of adjectives affects my normal style of play.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 12, 2010)

From what I've been reading on  it sounds like there was a second form of AP that made it so non legit copies would break the Adjectives, like an Orange T-Rex would come out blue or something.

That might explain what the hold up is.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Akitoscorpio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting. Using something like Zombie in front of anything makes it the undead and flying make shit fly. Oh the fun of watching flying bear attack giant God!


----------



## cuckoos (Oct 12, 2010)

Works on Wood r4 1.13 firmware, but I still come across the damn title loop problem. Hopefully there'll be a patch soon to fix it.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

cuckoos said:
			
		

> Works on Wood r4 1.13 firmware, but I still come across the damn title loop problem. Hopefully there'll be a patch soon to fix it.


One, update and two then it doesn't work.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 12, 2010)

Found rar with clean and crack, hope it works.
New chat: http://www.xat.com/chat/room/117420003/
EDIT: It was the fake one
edit2: i'm going to sleep,i'll check back tommorow (its 1:00 here)


----------



## saulopp (Oct 13, 2010)

all those "working on akaio 1.8b2" teaser postings with having no access to it while dstwo apparently always has a working public version out finally made me order a dstwo...


----------



## Burgess_101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had the worst day today and then teach caught me drawing somethin in class then i saw this got happy didnt work then figured out it had AP the FF4HOL died near the top of the tree england drew and then found out i hadnt got my proper book for maths so im pretty much screwed. Im tired but cant go sleep and im hungry. very very hhungry. just hope the patch is out tomorrow and i hope akaio1.8 is out but highly dought it until golden sun comes out every g'day and g'night


----------



## unknown_gamer (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't see anyone mention it but it seems to be working so far on my Supercard DSonei. I was able to get past title screen and save though I only played the game for a few minutes.


----------



## zruben (Oct 13, 2010)

saulopp said:
			
		

> all those "working on akaio 1.8b2" teaser postings with having no access to it while dstwo apparently always has a working public version out finally made me order a dstwo...



yeah, it's annoying...

I'm getting a dstwo with my next paycheck too.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> I had the worst day today and then teach caught me drawing somethin in class then i saw this got happy didnt work then figured out it had AP the FF4HOL died near the top of the tree england drew and then found out i hadnt got my proper book for maths so im pretty much screwed. Im tired but cant go sleep and im hungry. very very hhungry. just hope the patch is out tomorrow and i hope akaio1.8 is out but highly dought it until golden sun comes out every g'day and g'night




...think of a number...it's below 1 and less than zero.

it's how many fucks I give.


----------



## HBK (Oct 13, 2010)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> I had the worst day today and then teach caught me drawing somethin in class then i saw this got happy didnt work then figured out it had AP the FF4HOL died near the top of the tree england drew and then found out i hadnt got my proper book for maths so im pretty much screwed. Im tired but cant go sleep and im hungry. very very hhungry. just hope the patch is out tomorrow and i hope akaio1.8 is out but highly dought it until golden sun comes out every g'day and g'night



I don't know what the fuck you just said, but I'm hungry, and I want some chilli cheese fries.

As for comments pertaining to the game itself, well, all I can say is be patient. I know this game is awesome, but until Golden Sun comes out, I'm not going to get my hopes up for AKAIO 1.8.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Burgess_101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Now no need to swear oh and the number has to be a minus number but you have to be more precise with the hint becasue it could any number below zero oh my guess is -22


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

in short...I hope wood releases a fix..or AKAIO 1.8 is released...

OR my sponsor contacts me and tells me my DSTWO has been shipped out...

one or the other = D
either way....i'm going off to check the 550 more posts tomorrow 

*tries to complete Scribblenauts before the sequel is cracked on his card*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 40 bucks on me right now.. it costs 25 to get my learners for driving, I have to save some for booze.. dammit, no DSTWO for moi.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be working great also on SCDSOne. Finished the first world today. I was not using the scene release, but I guess the scene one should work fine too.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 13, 2010)

Man, don't go on that chat site. Some idiot is just spamming up the place.


----------



## liltorchic (Oct 13, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Man, don't go on that chat site. Some idiot is just spamming up the place.


Lol you're one to talk. Not the idiot part


----------



## goodinfo (Oct 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it work on the latest update for  dsone? I have one but it keeps looping but I havent updated since the Heart gold soul silver update. HELP?!?!?  plz and thank you


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Works on Akaio 1.8.0 (for beta testers only)


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Works on Akaio 1.8.0 (for beta testers only)



How does this help the other 99% of us Acecard Users?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So people know when 1.8.0 comes out that it'll be working for the rest of the Acekard users?

Anyway, I really liked the first Scribblenauts despite all it's flaws. This one looks to be a lot better and my hopes are really quite high. I'll wait for the fix and check it myself.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To let the other 99% of Acecard Users know that its fixed.


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 13, 2010)

Getting kind of irritating the incessant boasting of beta testers!  Though SC2 owners are coming up on the rails, lol


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 13, 2010)

Lufia is arriving ?

I will play this nice game after the fixes of APs


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Getting kind of irritating the incessant boasting of beta testers!  Though SC2 owners are coming up on the rails, lol




yea...kinda feels like "ha ha...we have something you can't have" 

for the record - WE KNOW IT WORKS ON 1.8 BETA.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Akitoscorpio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in 8 weeks when the paranoia wears off and we actually get some kind of public release?


----------



## VCarnage (Oct 13, 2010)

Works great on DSiOne..... everything seems too :-)

Also....why is my Rom 32mb and the release says 256?


----------



## iantothemax (Oct 13, 2010)

VCarnage said:
			
		

> Works great on DSiOne..... everything seems too :-)
> 
> Also....why is my Rom 32mb and the release says 256?



MB and Mb are not the same thing. 32 MB = 256 Mb.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 13, 2010)

Erase This Please...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

How does someone even get the 1.8 beta?


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> How does someone even get the 1.8 beta?



I'll second this question.


----------



## Marauding (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't, it comes to them.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> How does someone even get the 1.8 beta?



You don't.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norm must deem you worthy in order to be part of the beta team. You intents must not be "I want the beta so I can play games early". That's just merely a benefit. You have to be willing to be a full-blown beta tester and take a stand in that position. You have to know how to debug correctly and most likely have some sort of DS emulation knowledge. For example, some beta testers can tell what kind of AP a game has and report how to fix it based on hex values for the start of the emulation. I cannot do such a thing but standard debugging is common sense to almost everyone which is why you can't JUST do that. Standard debugging means reformatting, using a diff. SD card, different DMA modes, earlier versions of AKAIO, etc; the methods used to solve problems on the Acekard forum.

However if you ask, Norm will just see that you're eager to have your the beta in your hot little hands and will just ignore you. Just as a note, no, I'm not on the beta team.

There's a difference between asking for the beta and asking to be a beta tester; if you have the knowledge and time then go for it, otherwise, wait for the public release like everyone else.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you find yourself so dissatisfied with Normmatt's labors, there's always the official firmware to turn to, as well as other cards.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Fuck it, not worth it. I'll buy a DSTWO.

As much as I appreciate Norm's work, it's sort of weak that it's only one man basically doing the work. I'll have my Acekard still for my DSL, and the DSTWO for the XL.

And by weak, I mean, not really fair considering every other card basically has a team...


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meh. This games okay. I kind of like it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 13, 2010)

bahh.

I really want this game


----------



## Emil007 (Oct 13, 2010)

Works for me on DSONEi (The IND-Release), just played the first 2 level segments...
has any1 even tried that? Or are you all just complaining that it does not work...

//EDIT: ah, sorry, VCarnage did, but noone seems to care about that^^


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Works perfectly fine on Supercard DSOne, with Latest official SP5 firmware (from 08-21-10).  I looked forward to this all day, and I'm glad I can play it.  I have a feeling that Wood firmware will offer the first true fix for those who can't play it right now.


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> at least let us look at the tutorial before we decide to buy it...
> 
> crystal chronicles had it right...letting us play it for a while..then THANKS FOR PLAYING shows up...like it was a demo



wow, really?! thats cool. If i made a game and wanted to put APC in it, thats what i would do, a demo-like mode.

anyway, the dstwo is too expensive for me. $50+. shoot, i should just buy the game then at that price. i got my acekard 2i for $12. and that was from gaming lagoon.

loved the 1st game, and with issues fixed i bet i will enjoy this even more


----------



## imaria (Oct 13, 2010)

THe AKAIO forums have a bug report on it, but they claim it's fixed. Is this just referring to how 1.8b has it fixed, or is there actually a 1.7.1 fix that I just can't find?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

imaria said:
			
		

> THe AKAIO forums have a bug report on it, but they claim it's fixed. Is this just referring to how 1.8b has it fixed, or is there actually a 1.7.1 fix that I just can't find?



1.8b. It has that and Last Window fixed as well apparently. Though, I'd like to see a video proving it...


----------



## imaria (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> imaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget a video; I'd rather just a download of 1.8!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess i'll keep playing Minecraft 'till its working on sakura


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Oct 13, 2010)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> Works perfectly fine on Supercard DSOne, with Latest official SP5 firmware (from 08-21-10).  I looked forward to this all day, and I'm glad I can play it.  I have a feeling that Wood firmware will offer the first true fix for those who can't play it right now.




I can also confirm it works with the new firmware for the DSOne.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

Aww, I have to get off the computer in5 minutes... Now what will I play while sitting in bed for 3 hours? Lord Woo Fak Fak goes to 1999 A.D. 1:24 P.M.?

(Kudos to whoever can recognize those references.)


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

so uhhh, AKAIO said they've already fixed it, but I think that they should publish it. I bought an acekard solely for AKAIO, and now they're not actually bringing it out? I nkow I shouldn't complain but... it's just that it's been a long time without updates...


----------



## Strider (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Fuck it, not worth it. I'll buy *the game*.
> 
> Here's a hint.
> 
> QUOTE(Kajdan @ Oct 13 2010, 06:37 AM) so uhhh, AKAIO said they've already fixed it, but I think that they should publish it. I bought an acekard solely for AKAIO, and now they're not actually bringing it out? I nkow I shouldn't complain but... it's just that it's been a long time without updates...



Yes, you shouldn't complain. You have around 5000 games you could play, and others are working their ass of for us, for free.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> anyway, the dstwo is too expensive for me. $50+http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html
> $35.  A bout the price of a single game at walmart.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Kajdan @ Oct 13 2010, 01:37 AM) so uhhh, AKAIO said they've already fixed it, but I think that they should publish it. I bought an acekard solely for AKAIO, and now they're not actually bringing it out? I nkow I shouldn't complain but... it's just that it's been a long time without updates...


They're bringing some big new features to AKAIO (which is why it's taking a while), read on their forums for info.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 13, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was last time too and it does exactly the same thing now as before.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but I don't want to spend 40 euros(which is the price here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on a game I don't even like. I already have the first one, and I don't know if I like the Super version...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And how do you recommend I do that?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that it's not out yet here, and I use a dsiXL.

How am I supposed to buy this game?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2010)

DS games work on the DSi XL...

Also he was joking about The Game.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Aww, I have to get off the computer in5 minutes... Now what will I play while sitting in bed for 3 hours? Lord Woo Fak Fak goes to 1999 A.D. 1:24 P.M.?
> 
> (Kudos to whoever can recognize those references.)


lord woo fak fak is banjo-tooie reference and im guessing 1999ad 1:24pm is chrono trigger


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought DS games were region locked on dsi?

or is it only with enhanced games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2010)

DSi enhanced (or exclusive) games are the ones with region lock.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Any AP fix yet? I'm really eager to play this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And before somebody says it, I can't buy it. Not available in my local game store....


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay barring an Akaio 1.8 release what are the odds of jus getting the loaders updated with a fix, that's possible right?

It just sounds like a patched rom would take longer and the loaders as far as I can tell, have not been updated since July.


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe there are people here to which the concept of paying people for their hard-earned work is so foreign to them that they need someone to hold their hand to actually purchase something.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> I can't believe there are people here to which the concept of paying people for their hard-earned work is so foreign to them that they need someone to hold their hand to actually purchase something.



What are the odds that you haven't downloaded it and tried it on your flashcart yet? Anyway, I buy all my games after trying them, but only if I like them. Otherwise I dispose off the rom within 24 hours which is not illegal.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, what you are doing IS illegal. But hey, whatever makes you feel good about it.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is it illegal? Keeping rom's for less than 24 hours is considered perfectly legal.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a myth. It's not true. It's made up.


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About the same as the odds that I haven't complained about not being able to steal something out of a false sense of entitlement, or trying to justify that complaining (and sense of entitlement) by trying to convince people that I would prefer to pay for the game, but simply am unable to (which is obviously completely false).

Anyway, if you think my comment didn't pertain to you, then you don't need to feel offended or defend yourself.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Many sites say that it's legal. I think I believe you though...


----------



## zeromac (Oct 13, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, forgot to mention that it's not out yet here, and I use a dsiXL.
> 
> How am I supposed to buy this game?


Import it


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Ok. Don't be so personal. It was just a joke


----------



## frest123 (Oct 13, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then if you don't download ROMS or don't have anything to do with the word 'piracy', why are you on this forum?


----------



## Kixy (Oct 13, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, disposing of the rom is actually the most legal thing pirates do


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Really? Many sites say that it's legal. I think I believe you though...



It's not legal. Whether you download it for five minutes or not, if your ISP or whatever is douche bags, they can report you and then you're paying for "damages" and "court fees" which will cost you every limb of your body and a bit of your soul. In other words, it will cost you thousands.

I'm guessing that's why, this may be a bit of a stretch, why so many games when downloaded, are abbreviated or have something in the title instead of the actual game name. But who knows...


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

frest123 said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mean to take this thread off-track, but anyway look at the guy's profile page. He has lots of rom and emulator asking history.


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Ok Ok. Don't be so personal. It was just a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where did I say ANY of that?


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

If you didn't than congrats because you insulted yourself with your first post. Sheesh..


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> If you didn't than congrats because you insulted yourself with your first post. Sheesh..




Really? If you could please point me to where I complained about not being able to get something for free instantly like I deserved it and then justified it by saying I wanted to buy it but couldn't, I would appreciate it. 

Maybe you should read my first post again? I didn't attack anybody for pirating or downloading roms.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said this 'I can't believe there are people here to which the concept of paying people for their hard-earned work is so foreign to them that they need someone to hold their hand to actually purchase something.'

And then when frest123 said 'Then if you don't download ROMS or don't have anything to do with the word 'piracy', why are you on this forum?'

To which you siad 'Where did I say ANY of that?'

So you actually said that you download ROMS but in your first post you insulted people that download roms by saying that they need someone to hold their hand to purchase games and you saidd that the concept of paying people for their hard earned money is foreign to people that download roms. LOL


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think if you read my post and actually think about it for a second, you can see that I'm not insulting everybody who downloads a rom. I wouldn't even call what I wrote an insult, and it was clearly referencing people who either didn't know how to purchase something legally if they wanted to, or people who were saying they wanted to buy it when that clearly wasn't the case.

I mean, maybe I did insult myself, and if I did, I'm not offended. So you shouldn't be either.


Either way, I think we should probably stop polluting this thread with one-on-one banter that probably nobody else cares about.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok im not offended. End of battle. Now, somebody come up with an ap fix. By the way, the game really isn't available in my area.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 13, 2010)

Super_Scribblenauts_CRACKED_INTERNAL_DO_NOT_SPREAD_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Sooooo... how about them Nauts that scribble?

Wait, is that a crack, or a fake rom?


----------



## Frogman (Oct 13, 2010)

its a real crack


----------



## Frogman (Oct 13, 2010)

though all links on google are ffake
or the rom dosnt actualy fix anything


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 13, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, good sir, I recommend you get off this forum before I punch you through the internets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That aside, I take it there is no fix for Wood? When will my SCDS2 get here...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

If all links are fake.. then how do you know it's a real working thing...? Sorry if I'm sounding stupid, I just have no idea what that stuff comes from...


----------



## Frogman (Oct 13, 2010)

There not necessarily fake the rom could not actually fix the looping but just be an offcial release


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Kajdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just did a search and only found other forums posting it but nobody being able to find it... hmm.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really!! 
hmm i find it easily


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Any fix yet? The Suxxors rom doesn't work with Akaio 1.7.1 
Intro loop..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

I found one that had the word [CRACKED] in it, but it was an intro loop.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I found one that had the word [CRACKED] in it, but it was an intro loop.



That's the Suxxors one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure, when I downloaded it, all the S's were replaced with 5's.

5up3r 5cribbl3n4u75 Cracked

See?


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Balls. Yeah I just read on a torrent site, that the suxxors one doesn't do anything.

If I recall, I don't really want a suxxors one because the last suxxors one I downloaded was that tetris game... tetris party or something, and it had the LONGEST intro ever. I don't mind intro's, but this one was brutal. But I guess I can't complain..


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Balls. Yeah I just read on a torrent site, that the suxxors one doesn't do anything.
> 
> If I recall, I don't really want a suxxors one because the last suxxors one I downloaded was that tetris game... tetris party or something, and it had the LONGEST intro ever. I don't mind intro's, but this one was brutal. But I guess I can't complain..



Ok. BIG discovery. If you put the ds on sleep mode while maxwell is flying on the 5th Cell screen, you get an eraser icon after 2-3 secs which just disappears after 1 sec.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 13, 2010)

old news is old


----------



## Clookster (Oct 13, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> No. No matter what system you boot in to, it still uses the M3 GamePatch thing to load.



*You're wrong. *

If you use WoodM3, then you use the Wood libary.

If you use YSMenu (YSM3), then you use the DSTT libary.

http://filetrip.net/f13288-M3-NineTail-r3.html


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

I dunno if this helps or not, but after arm 7 patching, if you put the ds on sleep mode while the intro is looping, you get a black screen but the music keeps playing. 
(On AKAIO 1.7.1)

EDIT: I discovered that different arm 7's from different rom's produce different result. 
Eg: One spawned a black screen, the other a white screen. I will post if any arm 7 works.

EDIT 2: I give up. Nothing seems to be working. Tried 5 different arm 7's but all with different results.


----------



## regnad (Oct 13, 2010)

So far works fine on the old EZ-Vi

Yay for EZ-Vi!


----------



## cuckoos (Oct 13, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Wait, does this fix the problems with this game on Wood r4? I don't quite get what the difference between the menus would be otherwise.


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 13, 2010)

1/ I have edge 1.11
2/ I put the .nd5 file on it
3/ The game works fine but messed my etrian odysse file O_O
4/ I delete and put the etrian file back on the edge
5/ But now scribblenauts is nowhere to be played
6/ Delete and put scribblenauts on my cart again
7/ Re messes etrian
8/ ???
9/ no profit

WTH can't I have both playable roms on my cart ?
First time I see this happening in more than 1000 roms visiting my cart

anyone ?

Both games are great btw ^^'

EDIT
NVM problem solved I now have both working on my Edge 1.11, looks like the leet-speek/nd5 version had a "bug". I took the other one and NP so far...
(YAY !)-


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

I see there's a 'cracked' version kicking around the net, but my connection is so utterly wank that downloading it represents a major undertaking. Will the clean rom work on Cyclo 1.59 stable? Only as I said earlier my poor old Cyclo's seen better days, as have my MSD cards. End result is that transferring the files would take significantly longer than necessary. So if they won't work I'd rather not waste my time and risk further damage to my cards finding that out. So, do the following games work with Cyclo firmware 1.59 stable?

- Super Scribblenauts, clean or cracked.
- Final Fantasy 4 Heroes of Light
- Pokemon Ranger Guardian Signs

Sorry to have to be asking but as I said it's not worth risking my card failing to accept MSD cards once and for all unless I'm sure the files will work.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 13, 2010)

M3i Zero, cracked file, looping intro. Want game.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 13, 2010)

some one complied this list

Works on:
- Supercard DSTWO (EOS 07/01
- Edge / iEdge (Firmware 1.11)
- CycloDS Evolution (firmware vB.4)
- Supercard DSONE / DSONE SDHC / DSONEi (EOS 1.5 ds1patch.dat)
- Acekard RPG / Acekard 2/Acekard 2i (Akai 1.8 Beta)
- EZFlash Vi (In Special Mode 5 or 6)
- Premium Ismart (Firmware 1.02)
- DeSmuMe
- IDeaS

Does not work on:
- Acekard RPG / Acekard 2/Acekard 2i (Akaio 1.7.1)
- Simply R4/M3 (Wood R4 1.14)
- Acekard R.P.G. (Wood R.P.G. 1.14)
- Zero Real/M3i Real/M3 G6 (Sakura 1.49/Touchpod 4.8f)
- DSTT / DSTTi / YSMenu (libraries 6.31)
- R4 (Firmware 1.18)


----------



## vicmgrj (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't get it to work on DesMune, what settings do I have to use?


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 13, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> some one complied this list
> 
> Works on:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 07/01
> ...


Fixed

No need to enabled the special mode on ez5i afaik.

Firmware on some flashcarts mean the internal code of the FPGA.
Kernel is the OS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

So nobody has actually tested any of them on 1.59? I've stayed away from the new beta firmware, as I understand things it's an entirely new system rather than just new anti-anti-piracy measures and minor tweaks. Screw it, I'll try them myself. If it breaks, it breaks. I'll probably be buying a SCDS2 when I get paid next Friday anyway.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Oct 13, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> its a real crackQUOTE(Coreyfrog7 @ Oct 13 2010, 04:46 AM) or the rom dosnt actualy fix anything


So... it's a real crack, but it may be fake?

If the crack doesn't fix anything, *then it's not a crack*.


----------



## BrokenWolfDS (Oct 13, 2010)

Just making sure I read right...the cracked version works, but it does not work with Wood R4 (any version)


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thought as much, the release of Lufia pushed me to try swapping some files over, and my netbook is outright refusing to acknowledge any of my MSD>SD adapters. Why does no technology work? I swear it's become self aware and is doing it just to piss me off on my one and only day off.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't want to be a noob here but hasn't it been too long for an ap patch? Is anybody even working on it?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> I don't want to be a noob here but hasn't it been too long for an ap patch? Is anybody even working on it?



It's been cracked already, hasn't it? Hopefully Lufia won't be far behind, it looks ****ing awesome. Downloading it now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 13, 2010)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> 1/ I have edge 1.11
> 2/ I put the .nd5 file on it
> 3/ The game works fine but messed my etrian odysse file O_O
> 4/ I delete and put the etrian file back on the edge
> ...



back up everything on your card 

format it, preferably using panasonic reformatter 

it seems your Micro SD is full, and there is too much fragmented data , starts to fuck with everything else, so dnt fill it to the extent where you have like 0 mb's left, keep it at a healthy 30 mbs or so i'd say

had the same problem with some other games, also own an EDGE, yet i believe it isn't an EDGE related thing if you know what i mean  

now i just use a 4GB and a 2GB


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Cracked? When?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

There was a file name posted a while back for the cracked rom. I googled it and it certainly leads somewhere, but my connection is so utterly balls until I get paid and put my own broadband in at the end of next week that downloading a 30-odd MB file like the cracked rom will take me hours.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> There was a file name posted a while back for the cracked rom. I googled it and it certainly leads somewhere, but my connection is so utterly balls until I get paid and put my own broadband in at the end of next week that downloading a 30-odd MB file like the cracked rom will take me hours.



Already tried that. Doesn't fix anything.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

Saves me trying it then. About to test Lufia though. Probably won't work but F it, gonna try anyway. Not much else to do until pay day.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Saves me trying it then. About to test Lufia though. Probably won't work but F it, gonna try anyway. Not much else to do until pay day.



If you have the Cyclods with the latest firmware, Lufia should work.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

If by 'latest firmware' you mean the latest stable firmware 1.59, then yes. If by it you mean the new beta, then no. As I stated, I'm staying clear of the beta, I like my user interface the way it is. Plus I never trust betas.


----------



## kilik_tag (Oct 13, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> kilik_tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I did that but same thing happened, the other version works fine though... But yeah I guess reformating once in a while can't be bad ^^ Thanks again !


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> If by 'latest firmware' you mean the latest stable firmware 1.59, then yes. If by it you mean the new beta, then no. As I stated, I'm staying clear of the beta, I like my user interface the way it is. Plus I never trust betas.



I meant the beta. It can't screw up your card so I guess it's worth trying if you're dying to play Lufia.


----------



## SaddQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Works perfectly on my SC. Great game to boot!


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Any fix for Acekards yet?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

Confirmed working on Cyclo 1.59 stable as far as I can see. No loop, played the first few levels. Much better with button controls.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on Cyclo 1.59 stable as far as I can see. No loop, played the first few levels. Much better with button controls.



Can I use the cyclo loaders on my akaio?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Any fix for Acekards yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmmm...lemme think about that.


no.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw you acekard. "Goes off to shoptemp to buy a DSTWO."


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my sponsor can't send that DSTWO fast enough!

*checks youtube inbox to see if he got a message regarding the shipment*


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*to my wife* TO WALMART!!!!

I didn't think it would be someone coding the software for my Flashcard that would make me go legit.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL you don't know how many of my DS Gamer friends think that you can buy a flashcart at Best Buy or Walmart!! XD


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

Will this adjective work?

Suicidal


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Why is AKAIO 1.8 beta so closely guarded and private? Doesn't make sense to me. Thats cuz if more people get their hands on the beta, the fixed release would be quicker. They would report the bugs. And even if Rudolph ports it to other carts, how does it make a difference to Normatt?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Will this adjective work?
> 
> Suicidal



Not sure, but I know 'concrete elephant' works. Stupid Blackadder box set.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Why is AKAIO 1.8 beta so closely guarded and private? Doesn't make sense to me. Thats cuz if more people get their hands on the beta, the fixed release would be quicker. They would report the bugs. And even if Rudolph ports it to other carts, how does it make a difference to Normatt?




because Karma is a bitch and life isn't fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and since Normatt is in charge of AKAIO; he can do whatever he fucking wants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





real answer - because the few he chose to sample it have knowledge in DS emulaton and have debugging skills....

he wants people who can spot an issue or a bug in his software AND FIX IT. ANND HEX edit to bypass AP

he doesn't want people to noob around with it and just use it to play the latest games...if your a beta tester..you must have skills and be willing to contribute


by the way I'm not a beta tester


----------



## Taik (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Why is AKAIO 1.8 beta so closely guarded and private? Doesn't make sense to me. Thats cuz if more people get their hands on the beta, the fixed release would be quicker. They would report the bugs. And even if Rudolph ports it to other carts, how does it make a difference to Normatt?



Cause Normatt is a b!tch


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THAT. is why Normatt doesn't let people like you have the 1.8 beta


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Will this adjective work?
> 
> Suicidal


Yes it works


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I want the beta. If somebody taught me the a,b,c of cracking ap's, i'd learn the rest myself.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



few know debugging skills and DS emulation skills (i'm not one of them)

people talk. lots of people on here who want the beta to play the latest games and not contribute to the development of it*

if they had the knowledge and skills...they are not asking for the beta right now...most likely they are testing it.

in short...there is a few (in GBATEMP member statics) who know skills to debug and fix AKAIO.

the rest of us who don't go without...but..on the bright side...we get the finished product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*WARNING : EXTREME GENERALIZATION


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Kajdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME! Still can't play but I planned I already planned my weekend to be super scribblenaut-less.


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Oct 13, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> he doesn't want people to noob around with it *and just use it to play the latest games*



Oh, I know....that would just defeat the entire purpose of the firmware, wouldn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just comes down to the fact that guys like him, Yasu, and most of the others I've ever heard of are picky, particular, and often are flat out asses to the very people who appreciate what they do for the "community". Of course, that crowd has plenty of whiny jerks of its own, who are always complaining when new fixes aren't there on day one. However, it seems to me that these guys are way too busy getting cranky over that small sect of the population and end up being an ass to almost everybody. 

Eventually the fact that not everyone is willing to just lay down in the mud and treat them like some sort of piracy software gods leads them to get bitter and leave the scene. Then someone new comes along and the cycle begins anew. *shrugs shoulders*

--


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

AKAIO 1.8 discussion moved here. no more bombing this topic with AKAIO waiting for AKAIO 1.8

http://gbatemp.net/t259914-akaio-i-don-t-t...being-fair-here


----------



## kobystam (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW, Lufia works fine on AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm seriously considering just buying a DSTWO. If all you hear is how those cards never have trouble bypassing AP while you're sat there waiting for a hex edit, patch or firmware update, obviously you're doing it wrong. I'm still waiting to play Last Window, plus a bunch of games that've been out since then like this game and Lufia, and my AceKard just sits there completely unable to play them. 

I'd do the hex edit myself if someone told me what needed to be changed but, like everything else, clearly nobody beta testing the new firmware is interested in sharing it.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 13, 2010)

lots of fake cracks floating around now, of course none of them work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



saw a few that had ds bricker nds file with instructions that to run it on the ds and it will patch the game



			
				kobystam said:
			
		

> BTW, Lufia works fine on AKAIO 1.7.1


and what does this have to do with the thread?
nothing


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering just buying a DSTWO. If all you hear is how those cards never have trouble bypassing AP while you're sat there waiting for a hex edit, patch or firmware update, obviously you're doing it wrong. I'm still waiting to play Last Window, plus a bunch of games that've been out since then like this game and Lufia, and my AceKard just sits there completely unable to play them.
> 
> I'd do the hex edit myself if someone told me what needed to be changed but, like everything else, clearly nobody beta testing the new firmware is interested in sharing it.




I think one of the rules of beta testing is that you CAN'T share it 

so even if they wanted to...they can't

and im thinking about getting a DSTWO as well


----------



## zruben (Oct 13, 2010)

kobystam said:
			
		

> BTW, Lufia works fine on AKAIO 1.7.1



are you sure? I think I read somewhere that it doesn't...


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> lots of fake cracks floating around now, of course none of them work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon thats why the guy said 'Btw'
Anyway its good to know that atleast SOMETHING works on AKAIO 1.7.1. Now, only to wait for a fix for Super Scribblenauts.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Now, only to wait for a fix for Super Scribblenauts.


That's like waiting for a (U) release of Nanashi no Game. Christmas when you celebrate Hanukkah. several bees to disembowel an elephant. regular rain to turn into Chocolate Rain. that puppy your sister's bringing home in two days.

...Ummm..  Yeah, let's go with that last one.


----------



## windwakr (Oct 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering just buying a DSTWO. If all you hear is how those cards never have trouble bypassing AP while you're sat there waiting for a hex edit, patch or firmware update, obviously you're doing it wrong. I'm still waiting to play Last Window, plus a bunch of games that've been out since then like this game and Lufia, and my AceKard just sits there completely unable to play them.
> 
> I'd do the hex edit myself if someone told me what needed to be changed but, like everything else, clearly nobody beta testing the new firmware is interested in sharing it.




I don't think the beta has a specific fix for SS that you could apply. It has a sort of global anti-ap that gets rid of that need.
When 1.8 gets released 20 years from now(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), they'll only need to release new loaders for games with really bad AP.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! That's impossible because I don't have a sister!! Does that mean that I'll never see the fix?


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just an example. Change sister to whoever you want. Personally, that was a personal experience of mine. XD My sis really IS getting a puppy in 2 days. XD


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0_0
Thank lord. I thought that death was inevitable for me now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I ordered a dstwo so when that arrives ill be all " Works on DSTWO'


----------



## Taik (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't wait to create ridable babies, ugly draculas and weak gods !


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Can't wait to create ridable babies, ugly draculas and weak gods !


I want to make a Gentlemanly Savage.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to stop waiting!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was called upon to cause the extinction of the dinosaurs earlier without using weapons or meteors. So I summoned an angry demon and had it charge around killing everything. So scientists were wrong. It wasn't a meteor that killed the dinosaurs. IT WAS SATAN.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the dinosaurs weren't killed off. That damned purple one's still alive.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
P.S my 100th post.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




some other protestant people think that a flood killed them LOL xD

who really cares....

by the way...I hope with all these games ONLY working on the DSTWO for now...that the Supercard team doesn't start increasing prices due to "demand"


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

This was much better than the 1 game, since i got bored with the first one after an hour ...


----------



## windwakr (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice join date, croagunk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're the second person in the last two days I've seen that joined on the same day as me.




			
				Taik said:
			
		

> Can't wait to create ridable babies, ugly draculas and weak gods !


http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6705/thisrg.png

Meh, single adjectives are no fun, you have to put like 5 or 6 on to make it fun. 'gargantuan flying quick ridable ugly baby', now that would be fun.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

I downloaded it yesterday, I beat it already.

It was a really short game, I wish that there were more levels because the ones that were there were really fun.


----------



## Eyl (Oct 13, 2010)

Plz, help with *3-10*! What medical professional need?


----------



## gigcees (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratz


----------



## Fabis94 (Oct 13, 2010)

Umm...i don't feel like reading through all the pages.
So is there a way to play this on an Acekard yet?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 13, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Umm...i don't feel like reading through all the pages.
> So is there a way to play this on an Acekard yet?


nope, and not for Wood either (if you haven't assassinated the ap like i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Umm...i don't feel like reading through all the pages.
> So is there a way to play this on an Acekard yet?




I have.

but sadly, no


----------



## machomuu (Oct 13, 2010)

windwakr said:
			
		

> Nice join date, croagunk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done and...done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/9463/su...enauts36203.png


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Umm...i don't feel like reading through all the pages.
> So is there a way to play this on an Acekard yet?



Nope. Its almost two days now and now fix. Dunno how long we AKAIO'ers have to wait for a fix. 
@windwakr, I joined 1 day after you, but yeah pretty close


----------



## windwakr (Oct 13, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shows 12-September for me on both of us.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 13, 2010)

well, I suppose I'll give Etrian Odyssey a try, I don't really love RPGs on DS, but I did like DQ:IX

still waiting for fix though


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 13, 2010)

windwakr said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops I meant it shows that I joined 1 day before you. Says 13-September for you for me but anyway, cool. 
*Crosses finger for a POSSIBLE fix*


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 13, 2010)

This game sounds awesome.

Is upside-down an adjective?


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html
> $35.  A bout the price of a single game at walmart.



wow, thats pretty cheap. i can only find it for $50+ on most sites. i shall keep this in mind if i want to buy something then


----------



## windwakr (Oct 13, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> wow, thats pretty cheap. i can only find it for $50+ on most sites. i shall keep this in mind if i want to buy something then



And if you don't want to wait a month to get it, you could order from realhotstuff. It's like $4 more than shoptemp, but you'll get it in 3 days.


----------



## gigcees (Oct 13, 2010)

windwakr said:
			
		

> lizard81288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## default2k (Oct 13, 2010)

Given that theres no fix for Last Window either, Acekard users might have to wait for like another month, lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> Given that theres no fix for Last Window either, Acekard users might have to wait for like another month, lol.



Which isn't fair for us or to Normmatt. Like someone else said, Acekard basically relies on him for everything. Acekard doesn't even release updates, they only release the firmware fixes.

I don't know, maybe Normmatt is waiting for all the big titles to be released so he doesn't have to update a bunch of times, or maybe he's having trouble with the new features or something...

Just disappointing is all..


----------



## funem (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn, the sh!t to usefull post ratio on this thread is worse than even in favour of sh!t, is is possible to keep in on topic and friendly ?

What are the controls like ? Are they better than the first one, they were a bit hit and miss IMHO...


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> default2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe he has a life and can't update everything all at once? You want to blame someone, blame that little ****** who hacked AKAIO awhile ago and made all this **** happen. AKAIO would still update loaders every day or so probably if it weren't for that little *****


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Oct 13, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> Damn, the sh!t to usefull post ratio on this thread is worse than even in favour of sh!t, is is possible to keep in on topic and friendly ?
> 
> What are the controls like ? Are they better than the first one, they were a bit hit and miss IMHO...



The controls are better, the only thing that irks me (but it does make sense) is to have maxwell interact with a object you still have to click on it, rather than just having him go up to it and clicking A for axample


----------



## Fosya117 (Oct 13, 2010)

Once again.
He has a life, he is great, he does a great work with Akaio.
But hell, he fixed Super Scribblenauts already, why not release a single patch specially for this one?
It takes a minute to upload it somewhere.

God, I remember like everybody waited nearly a week for new Akaio just to play new Wario.

Thats bullshit.


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 13, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> Damn, the sh!t to usefull post ratio on this thread is worse than even in favour of sh!t, is is possible to keep in on topic and friendly ?
> 
> What are the controls like ? Are they better than the first one, they were a bit hit and miss IMHO...


They fixed them according to IGN,

It's done with the D-pad and its more precise, so yes, I think so

Haven't been able to try it myself


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard of that little problem, who was it? I know Normmatt posted on here saying no more AKAIO or whatever, who was it that hacked it?


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fosya117 said:
			
		

> Once again.
> He has a life, he is great, he does a great work with Akaio.
> But hell, he fixed Super Scribblenauts already, why not release a single patch specially for this one?
> It takes a minute to upload it somewhere.
> ...




He doesn't do that because he is still mad about the dude hacking AKAIO and shoving it on clones or something.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 13, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Fosya117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He needs to get over the fact someone stole code for software that helps people steal games. I mean a store getting a couple drinks shoplifted, suddently dosent start locking the cooler.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 13, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it's not just for pirating.  It was made for multiple things.

Also, it doesn't really matter what it's made for, he made it and it's truly not fair to him that someone can steal his creation for their own selfish desires.


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 13, 2010)

is there a way to play it on m3dsreal? you know...this thing...the creat savefile thing repeats...


----------



## MurdaRisk (Oct 13, 2010)

Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu said:
			
		

> is there a way to play it on m3dsreal? you know...this thing...the creat savefile thing repeats...



No not yet...


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu said:
			
		

> is there a way to play it on m3dsreal? you know...this thing...the creat savefile thing repeats...


You could try the scds2 Super Scribblenauts save file on FileTrip  with 2 missions done, but that doesn't eliminate the AP and the logo screens will loop infinitely anyway.


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 13, 2010)

yea it still repeat the start screen...man...the first game was so funny...i want to play this...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know the first thing about getting rid of AP, but can't someone just like completely remove the whole title screen? Will that get rid of the AP?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't know the first thing about getting rid of AP, but can't someone just like completely remove the whole title screen? Will that get rid of the AP?



No it won't.  The code that checks to see if it's an original cart or not needs to be bypassed.  It might not even just be the title screen it happens on, there could be protection later on in the game.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone will fix it soon. The wait is agonising though.


----------



## Devin (Oct 13, 2010)

XD So, I really don't feel like reading. Fix for WoodR4 yet?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> XD So, I really don't feel like reading. Fix for WoodR4 yet?


not yet..


----------



## gothicall (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this game really fun? It doesn't looks like


----------



## basher11 (Oct 13, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> Is this game really fun? It doesn't looks like


the point of the game is to be creative


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow...I really want a response from my sponsor about that DSTWO...as they are becoming more and more useful..compared to R4 and AKAIo


----------



## John_Conner (Oct 13, 2010)

Aw I hope it gets operational on R4 soon. Gotta make sure it's awesome before I go out and buy it, the first one made me kinda sad.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> protection later on in the game.


Some people are thinking disappearing merits is the AP later on in the game.

A lot of people seem to be having problems where their save corrupts their merits and deletes them, so that could be AP.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> Is this game really fun? It doesn't looks like



If you have a crappy imagination or have no imagination at all, then no, it's not fun.


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 14, 2010)

if he is waiting for a big game on AKAIO, i hate to say it, but it would make alot of sense, to releases it during/after pkmn black/white US. although, the super tough APC for the JPN version was cracked within hours though.

as much as i'd like to play this game, i am very busy with school. i haven't played my ds since black/white came out.


----------



## Marauding (Oct 14, 2010)

windwakr said:
			
		

> Super Scribblenauts keyboard controls!
> 
> I found a script somewhere that was made for No$ and Scribblenauts 1. I hacked it up to work with DeSmuME, but I didn't spend enough time on it, you will have to do a little modification to the location of the keys if you don't have a setup just like mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 14, 2010)

5





			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Akitoscorpio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to 5th cell


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 14, 2010)

Akitoscorpio said:
			
		

> 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misunderstood. Downloading a Super Scribblenauts for your own play while you don't change anything in the game and claim it as your own, is different than taking the coding for AKAIO from Normmatt, changing the code a tiny bit, and redistributing it and taking all the credit for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Let's try and keep discussion about the game and not AKAIO.  People come into release threads looking for info about the release and the game.  Thanks.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Let's try and keep discussion about the game and not AKAIO.  People come into release threads looking for info about the release and the game.  Thanks.




and how to crack any AP on the game too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine if the fix being posted is for the game and actually works. lol  Random guessing by people who's total experience of cracking is downloading a rar file, unpacking it to a microsd card, putting the microsd card into their flashcart, putting said flashcart into their DS and then claiming they've hacked their DS is a little pointless though.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Let's try and keep discussion about the game and not AKAIO.  People come into release threads looking for info about the release and the game.  Thanks.




We are discussing the game, were discussing why exactly it does not work on the currently distributed version of Akaio


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey!..uhm "idea"

maybe when a crack is released it can be on the front page of the Super Scribblenauts thread (like..in the same spot where sometimes mods put in "don't ask for the rom etc) ..so that people won't have to browse all around 300 posts to find it = D


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 14, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one thing I liked around December last year. I was only a little baby lurker back then, but when a game was posted, in threads, the OP would edit the first post to say what cards are working for the ROM and all that. Like the Spirit Tracks thread.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes..I agree...Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars DS had that as well...and stopped a lot of useless posts


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 14, 2010)

I just woke up. Is any crack for AKAIO 1.7.1 out yet?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> hey!..uhm "idea"
> 
> maybe when a crack is released it can be on the front page of the Super Scribblenauts thread (like..in the same spot where sometimes mods put in "don't ask for the rom etc) ..so that people won't have to browse all around 300 posts to find it = D



They usually do post the crack in the first page of the thread.  That's why I get so irritated by 200 questions a day asking if there's a fix yet.


----------



## polendino (Oct 14, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> I just woke up. Is any crack for AKAIO 1.7.1 out yet?



I haven't found one, but I need one, now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

polendino said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you're dying of cyanide poisoning and might not make it through the night?


----------



## polendino (Oct 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> polendino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might as well be, today is my last chance to play Super Scribblenauts before my exams kick in full-speed.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 14, 2010)

There's something on romulation. I'm off to try that. If this is against the rules, mod delete it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Then you don't need one now.  The game will still be there when you finish your exams.  Posting "I need a fix" doesn't add to the thread, it just makes it irritating for people looking for info on the release and game.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 14, 2010)

Will someone edit the release first post saying that there's no crack yet? Getting tired of the same old shit.


----------



## htoxad (Oct 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> polendino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any good cyanide poisoning would make you pass out very quickly and kill you in well under 10 minutes.
/chemistry nerd

So anyway, Super Scribblenauts is alright but has the 5th Cell trademark of not living up to the concept.
I don't know who I would prefer but a 5th Cell collaboration with another developer would probably help them reach their potential.


----------



## Deesotilio (Oct 14, 2010)

htoxad said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Griptonite. Get some real heavy platforming going on it


----------



## DarkLordPrime (Oct 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe...

I made a suicidal santa, then gave him a gun.  He killed himself.

I also made an exploding rabbit and an exploding baby, which both detonated when Max petted them.

Also, a zombie lake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a nuclear snowball, which had the effect of a nuclear bomb and destroyed the playground.


----------



## windwakr (Oct 14, 2010)

For anyone who doesn't check out the other Scribblenauts thread, here's a LUA script to run in DeSmuME that lets you use the keyboard to type out words.
All you need is DeSmuME.


LUA script:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4het9d2jp486sor

The only setup you need to do to use it is unmap any keys that use A-Z. They're mostly in the hotkeys menus, but also your normal controls. Looking for a way to avoid this, but haven't found one yet.

In DeSmuME, load up the game then press file->lua scripting->new lua scripting window.
Browse, then select the LUA.

Keymap:
A-Z=A-Z
space=space
backspace=backspace
numpad1=open notebook
numpad2=accept word
numpad4=dash(-)
numpad5=previous words


----------



## Braedon (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't been keeping very close track, there is no Acekard 2i fix yet, correct?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 14, 2010)

Nope, I just woke up to see this


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 14, 2010)

The amount of "Hey, I'm far too lazy to look at the topic, is there a patch for ___ yet?" posts is making me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If a patch surfaces, it'll most likely be posted on the initial post of this thread. Until then, the best thing to do would be to cease posting in the topic unless it's relevant or significant to it, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow,  thought this would be cracked in an instant, it annoys me but I'm getting it for free so I'd rather wait then buy it considering I don't have much money, the last of it went to cod: black ops.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 14, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> The amount of "Hey, I'm far too lazy to look at the topic, is there a patch for ___ yet?" posts is making me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will never happen. No reason why people can't post.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering... could it be that there's a great patch in the works, and they're laughing at us how we don't have one?

that would suck


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Just wondering... could it be that there's a great patch in the works, and they're laughing at us how we don't have one?
> 
> that would suck



Perhaps assuming will lead to more irrational thoughts?


----------



## Inunah (Oct 14, 2010)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Kajdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My exact thoughts about before FF4HoL was dumped. I know at least one person with Suxxors was laughing at us. I swear.


----------



## donelwero (Oct 14, 2010)

I fail to see why they would be laughing. I mean, they just dump the game... that's their "only" job. They don't have to crack the games. We only need to get a SCDS2 and that's it, problem solved.

I dont have the money to buy one, so I'm waiting for an AKAIO update while I play something else.


----------



## jumb (Oct 14, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> The amount of "Hey, I'm far too lazy to look at the topic, is there a patch for ___ yet?" posts is making me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind them, because it means I don't have to look far to get the answer to the question that I too am wondering


----------



## Frogman (Oct 14, 2010)

Trust me I will post it on the front page of the Official Super Scribblenauts thread when there is a patch


----------



## jumb (Oct 14, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Trust me I will post it on the front page of the Official Super Scribblenauts thread when there is a patch


Time to update your post for R4 users


----------



## tedik (Oct 14, 2010)

True, there's updated _DS_MENU.dat and it's working, tested on m3 ds simply.


----------



## Fabis94 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok i'm back. Does it work on AK2i now?


----------



## Jockel (Oct 14, 2010)

Learn to read.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 14, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Ok i'm back. Does it work on AK2i now?



No!!!
Read before posting! This answer is everywhere here, don't need even 10 seconds to see it...

and you shold read this too: http://gbatemp.net/t259914-akaio-i-don-t-t...being-fair-here


----------



## ookamiyoh (Oct 14, 2010)

Loving my R4 since YsMenu and Wood came out


----------



## zruben (Oct 14, 2010)

zruben said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's happening


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

YES..Wood Pwns AgA!n!

good thing I have both AKAIO and Wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				geoflcl said:
			
		

> The amount of "Hey, I'm far too lazy to look at the topic, is there a patch for ___ yet?" posts is making me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is why the mod should update the first post and post what cards are working and what arn't like what they did in the past...made things work more smoothly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL Summon an EVIL MAXWELL...and watch what he will spawn!

great way to get rewards for creating new words as he will create items himself!

SWEET!...The Mega 64 logo and crew are still in it from the beta at E3!!  : D


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

Downladed the new r4 update, gonna try it out now. Be patient guys a fix will come for you too^^


----------



## Orel (Oct 14, 2010)

Wait, it works with wood now? Can you tell me how to fix it? :\
Edit: Never mind, found the update, sorry for posting so fast


----------



## copperminekd (Oct 14, 2010)

confirmed working on new wood version


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol Do not write Zombie gun and place it in a level the gun will start to shoot at you and try to kill you


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

WOW. big tip here guys..

type in MAXWELLS NOTEBOOK
(you will get a merit "forbidden fruit")

and give the notebook to mawell...

tap on him and use it.

he will conjure a random item!...

so if your short on words...or need an imagination boost....have maxwell think of something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - George = a STOCK CAR

Elizebeth - a pirate girl (she was a zombie in the other game)

I SAW WHAT YOU DID THERE - gives you some emo in a jacket xD

ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US - gives you a giant base with a cyborg man in it (who is most likely Katz xD)


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im suprised it has stronger AP than Pokemon.. hmm...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> Im suprised it has stronger AP than Pokemon.. hmm...


Not really...


----------



## windwakr (Oct 14, 2010)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> Im suprised it has stronger AP than Pokemon.. hmm...



No, it's just none of the people who know how to defeat AP care about this game.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

windwakr said:
			
		

> Trademark3001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YWG fixed it the 12th (2 days ago)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

"Tom A" gives you a giant and lanky man with a remote control car in his hand...maybe an inside joke to one of the developers...im SURE that there is a TON of undiscovered easter eggs in this game, besides the Mega 64 (mega sixty four) one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Nathan" gives you a VERY STRONG hero looking character with futuristic power armor or something

TIP - use the "mind control device" on him and he will be a strong 'loyal' sidekick to fight your battles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jessica Masnica is also creatable...go to the CREDITS in the menu..all the characters are creatable

also...type in "maxwell" and watch what your evil double will create!

TIP 2 - for some creative ideas...this "maxwell" goes all out on the adjectives and creates VERY LONG named items...plus...you can discover new status's..

like "spiked" "flaming" "indestructible" "invincible" you name it!

lol he created an "undead English muffin" to attack me! xD


----------



## zombymario (Oct 14, 2010)

Just played it a while and I love it. Undead flying T-rex FTW!


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 14, 2010)

great that it works on wood now 
too bad my old ds is scratched to death
but it'll do 
for now........


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

I cant beleive i finnaly got the game and now my imagination is dead. Thanks guys for putting up them words. Time for round 2! let the imagination flow!!

Edit: XD suicidal peasant is funny


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Flavios said:
			
		

> I cant beleive i finnaly got the game and now my imagination is dead. Thanks guys for putting up them words. Time for round 2! let the imagination flow!!




no problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sometimes my brain has a fart and I cannot think of something creative..I let evil Maxwell create a few items 

or I give maxwell "MAXWELLS NOTEBOOK" and he will create some random items that might get my imagination charged once more


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

Have to say im very surprised,this game seems much more popular than pokemon. Even though here no one has even heard of it XD

Yeah i was letting evil maxwell do some creating didn't help much, then you said something about a mind control machine and now my brain has endless imagination


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Flavios said:
			
		

> Have to say im very surprised,this game seems much more popular than pokemon. Even though here no one has even heard of it XD
> 
> Yeah i was letting evil maxwell do some creating didn't help much, then you said something about a mind control machine and now my brain has endless imagination




yes we sure did.

the community was shitting bricks when Scribblenauts was released...AND when it had no AP..

now SUPER Scribblenauts is better


----------



## Frogman (Oct 14, 2010)

pfffft this game is not even half as popular


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> pfffft this game is not even half as popular




ever heard of the word over-hyped or over-rated?

yea...that's Pokemon


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> pfffft this game is not even half as popular
> 
> o.o more popular than HG and SS as far as i remember. Not saying im correct just saying i remember it being more popular than pokemon.
> 
> ...



I agree a little with Stanley, i like pokemon but its not all that if you get what i mean.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 14, 2010)

ok well you shouldve said that not the whole pokemon series (evven though i still dont agree) anyway pokemon black and white was huge and that was only the japan version


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> ok well you shouldve said that not the whole pokemon series (evven though i still dont agree) anyway pokemon black and white was huge and that was only the japan version



Yeah i have to admit, Black and White are very good. i was playing them and they are way better than HG and SS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

ON TOPIQUE - TIME MACHINE and TELEPORTER take you to different places

OH OH...a  interacting with "GENIE" will change all the attributes of all the items you currently have on the screen..another way to boost your imagination!

EX - a genie made my normal gun into a "GIANT CRUSHING COLOSSAL CYAN" one 

BUTT like always..use him 3 times..he dies...use a CLONING GUN to avoid that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




using the adjective "MOLECULAR" will make the creation VERY VERY tiny

and "COLOSSAL" will make the item HUGE

"weightless" will make the item float...and "flying" will make the item flyable


----------



## Frogman (Oct 14, 2010)

wait wait wait you only joined today and have 5 posts why am i arguing with you....


----------



## Flavios (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Stanley im gonna try them out when i get my ds back from my bro


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol still have to try this game, @those who actually played:- how much better is it from the first one?? Are the button controls much more convenient??


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol still have to try this game, @those who actually played:- how much better is it from the first one?? Are the button controls much more convenient??




yes...definiitely...and the adjectives give this game HOURS of sandboxing


----------



## basher11 (Oct 14, 2010)

wood fixes this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am enjoying this game a lot, and will definitely buy this


----------



## funem (Oct 14, 2010)

This thread seems to hae the same AP as its going round in circles repeating the same posts as at the begining.....  is it patchable ?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 14, 2010)

funem said:
			
		

> This thread seems to hae the same AP as its going round in circles repeating the same posts as at the begining.....  is it patchable ?


Only by patching the game, interestingly enough. Same AP and all.


----------



## Akitoscorpio (Oct 14, 2010)

HEY LOOK THERES A FIX FOR ACEKARD!!!!



Spoiler



Oh wait it's only for 1.80


----------



## Grink (Oct 15, 2010)

my body is ready


anyway i heard this game isn't as think intensive; my friend told me that you can win the game with just a jetpack and a shrink ray


----------



## Officer Delibird (Oct 15, 2010)

Grink said:
			
		

> my body is ready
> 
> 
> anyway i heard this game isn't as think intensive; my friend told me that you can win the game with just a jetpack and a shrink ray


Haha cool picture


----------



## windwakr (Oct 15, 2010)

Grink said:
			
		

> my body is ready
> 
> 
> anyway i heard this game isn't as think intensive; my friend told me that you can win the game with just a jetpack and a shrink ray



It's not like the first one where you just use a rope or wings to get through every level, you actually need certain items to beat the levels.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 15, 2010)

http://akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=668
AKIAO 1.8 EVERYBODY WOOP WOOP!!!


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 15, 2010)

YES NORMAT YOU ROCK!! FINALLY!!
Akaio 1.8 is officially out!!
Oh and it fixes Super Scribblenauts!!
To make Super Scribblenauts works, go to page 2 or 3 in System Options and enable Anti Piracy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

That's messed up... I swear I'm not making this up. I had a dream last night that today, I would be playing Super Scribblenauts and Last Window...

Thanks Normmatt. Sorry that you had to go through all the hate and people flaming you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I didn't support you as much as I could have. I didn't stop waiting, just got irritated more than anything.

I'd love to donate to you some cash for your efforts. After all, Acekard is basically relying on you which isn't fair.

Thanks again [in case you read this to make sure we stop bitching]


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's messed up... I swear I'm not making this up. I had a dream last night that today, I would be playing Super Scribblenauts and Last Window...
> 
> Thanks Normmatt. Sorry that you had to go through all the hate and people flaming you
> 
> ...



you have an m3?...both game i want to play to


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, acekard 2i. About to upgrade to DSTWO for my XL and put the Acekard in my lite.


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 15, 2010)

and it dont work too?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu said:
			
		

> and it dont work too?



It does on the newest AKAIO update...


----------



## reiragna1234 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd tried to summon R4 and Maxwell was horrified when he saw a Pirate playing NDS.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> YES NORMAT YOU ROCK!! FINALLY!!
> Akaio 1.8 is officially out!!
> Oh and it fixes Super Scribblenauts!!
> To make Super Scribblenauts works, go to page 2 or 3 in System Options and enable Anti Piracy.


thanks


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 15, 2010)

Quick question. There's a lot of pages so I'm not sure if it's been asked yet >_>
I'm running the game on CycloDS Firmware B.4 and it generally works fine, but occasionally the game will crash.
Sometimes when I'm trying to write a word, the characters become garbled and then when I try to close the word menu, the game freezes.
Sometimes when I put the DS in sleep mode and then open it back up the game freezes.
Any idea why?


----------



## Radio-Active (Oct 15, 2010)

omg i loved the first game, and like 3 days ago i checked an site, and found this game... when i tried it on my R4i version 1.26B the intro was looping... i was like '' NOOOOOO WHY MEEH WHYYYYYY??'' so then i heared from a frend to check this site like every day, but i am checking every hour O___O

yesterday the R4i red (its the dutch edition) had a new update ''1.27B'' so i put it on and thought this game might work now, IT DOESN'T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









so now im praying every single hour for the patch (don't say a word...) and all i wanna say is: TO THE ONE WHOSE MAKING THE PATCH TY TY TY YOURE MY (and others) HERO!!! and i just want to wish the maker(s) good luck! make us happy with your PC of the gods!


----------



## durosbith (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh hell yes... AKAIO 1.8 works like a charm.

Acekard2i isn't dead yet..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL it seems like the developers had to pay homage to Internet memes

"I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE" - gives you some emo looking guy

but I thought what was funny..

type in "LOL WUT PEAR" and you get a giant Maxwell head that you can stick on characters 

reference here > http://knowyourmeme.com/i/151/original/n72...288918_2774.jpg

by the way..a VERY NICE UPDATE..we all owe it to Normatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Radio-Active said:
			
		

> omg i loved the first game, and like 3 days ago i checked an site, and found this game... when i tried it on my R4i version 1.26B the intro was looping... i was like '' NOOOOOO WHY MEEH WHYYYYYY??'' so then i heared from a frend to check this site like every day, but i am checking every hour O___O
> 
> yesterday the R4i red (its the dutch edition) had a new update ''1.27B'' so i put it on and thought this game might work now, IT DOESN'T
> 
> ...




and if it's R4i...expect it to be a long wait.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hail to Normatt!

Thank you very much!

Finally able to play Super Scribblenauts!


----------



## Radio-Active (Oct 15, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> LOL it seems like the developers had to pay homage to Internet memes
> 
> "I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE" - gives you some emo looking guy
> 
> ...



god knows...


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 15, 2010)

COOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! IT HAS PORTUGUESE LANGUAGE!!!


----------



## SexyPenguin (Oct 15, 2010)

well.. i now have the 1.8 AKAIO.. tried the game and its still looping at the start. wtf?


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 15, 2010)

SexyPenguin said:
			
		

> well.. i now have the 1.8 AKAIO.. tried the game and its still looping at the start. wtf?



Go to the rom options by pressing "Y" when it is highlighted

Then enable "Bypass anti-piracy" option!


----------



## SexyPenguin (Oct 15, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> SexyPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! it works now!


----------



## GoshuPIMP (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 2 Acekards Both have 1.8.  One of them works and the other one does not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am using the same files for both but one still gives me the loop.  I tried reformatting the Micro SD but that doesn't seem to help.  Any ideas?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 15, 2010)

Still looping for me even with the bypass on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Still looping for me even with the bypass on.



Try reformatting or getting a new rom.


----------



## GoshuPIMP (Oct 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I reformatted.  The rom is the one I have on my other Acekard and it works fine there.  I'm out of ideas. As it is it will be okay for now since we can all share the same DS but I hope it will work out later.


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 15, 2010)

oh man my free weekend...but nothing to play


----------



## memphisB (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't find the rom options. 

only File System Settings, Default Patch Options, System Options, Interface Settings.
Where do i file the enable anti piracy tab if there is any?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

memphisB said:
			
		

> I can't find the rom options.
> 
> only File System Settings, Default Patch Options, System Options, Interface Settings.
> Where do i file the enable anti piracy tab if there is any?



Highlight the game, press Y, press Y again. And it should be on the first page at the very bottom.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 15, 2010)

Question. Summmoning MAXWELL causes a clone to appear, who then proceeds to make objects appear that have names that include words that I don't even know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wut?


----------



## memphisB (Oct 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> memphisB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only have properties and menu are save type, select save slot, ds download, soft reset, cheat/action replay and AK2 Loader: AKAIO or AK2~1
There  isn't any enable anti piracy. Just wondering if i did the akaio 1.8 correctly. Just unrar and dump/replace the existing akaio 1.7 i had in my micro.


----------



## durosbith (Oct 16, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Still looping for me even with the bypass on.


Works fine on Acekard2i with Akaio 1.8. Anti Piracy Bypass on.  (By selecting the game on the minisd and pressing y to access the rom settings)

I'm loving this game, when you get it running be sure to try "Giant Lovecraftian Cobra"


----------



## memphisB (Oct 16, 2010)

Update:

Jesus Christ.

I did the format of the MicroSD card using the Panasonic update and re-run it clean with the new _aio loader and a4menu4.nds and it works now. I guess my previous built 1.7 is pretty much screwed up.  thanks for the help, folks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe you didn't update correctly to 1.8...


----------



## Marauding (Oct 16, 2010)

REPLACING DOESN'T WORK!

You have to delete the old versions entirely first


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> REPLACING DOESN'T WORK!
> 
> You have to delete the old versions entirely first



I'm going to assume, at least what it was like for me, that's not what I had to do last time. I just overwrote and it worked perfectly.

Even then, I had to delete the old stuff a couple times before I could get 1.8 to work.


----------



## Apk07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've tried everything. Even reformatting, a different rom, a different SD card, etc. Every other ROM works fine, but this wont stop looping no matter how many times i format and turn anti-AP on


----------



## CWaffles (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is what I found with my sd card.  If the card was formatted to FAT32, game would not run.  Reformatted the card as just FAT and it worked fine on AKAIO 1.8 with AP set to on.


----------



## Apk07 (Oct 16, 2010)

txskeets said:
			
		

> Here is what I found with my sd card.  If the card was formatted to FAT32, game would not run.  Reformatted the card as just FAT and it worked fine on AKAIO 1.8 with AP set to on.


Just blew my mind. That worked for me. No idea why. 

Word of advice to people doing this: When you transfer everything to your computer in preparation to format to FAT, delete your .sav, and then delete the ap.bin from the _AIO folder before transferring your files back


----------



## pinesal (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an Acekard2i and I just installed Akio 1.7 and then I copied the 1.8 loader into the appropriate folder but in the Akio menu, under help. it still says 1.7 and I do not see an Anti-AP option in the properties.  So could I have done wrong?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 16, 2010)

read a few posts up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or just read this whole page-page 31


----------



## link28469 (Oct 16, 2010)

Great. So am I going to have to format my AK2i to FAT now? I just formatted it and started putting all of my files back on(which, on crappy Kingston 8GB cards, takes around 17 hours, especially since everything is in .rar files due to my lack of having even a single megabyte of free space on my computer's old 60GB hard drive). On the day that I got my MicroSD, I had to format it 5 times. And no, I don't have any money and won't for a long time, so that's not a solution.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 16, 2010)

Apk07 said:
			
		

> I've tried everything. Even reformatting, a different rom, a different SD card, etc. Every other ROM works fine, but this wont stop looping no matter how many times i format and turn anti-AP on



Which card do you have?


----------



## Apk07 (Oct 16, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Apk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acekard 2i. Fixed the problem by formatting to Fat. Nothing else helped. And I mean nothing. Just that.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 16, 2010)

Type in scribblehotz, get mega64. SUPER WIN.
Also, EBG. WHAT THE HECK. IT SHOOTS BARRELS THAT EXPLODE.


----------



## Shebang (Oct 16, 2010)

does it work on M3 real?


----------



## yokomoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Shebang said:
			
		

> does it work on M3 real?



Not yet, just gotta be patient(me too).  The M3 team can sometimes take a while for updates but hopefully we'll get one sooner rather than later.  I think also if somebody releases a patch to get rid of the AP we might be set.

Also, follow this link: http://gbatemp.net/t256034-official-super-...blenauts-thread?
Check the first post,it's by coreyfrog7, click the top "spoiler" button in the post and you'll see a list of what flash cards are currently capable of playing Super Scribblenauts.  He said he'll update the list as new flash cards are added, so you can check that periodically for updates.


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 16, 2010)

is there any fix or firmware update for r4i sdhc 1.4???? u guys all love your akaio and r4 wood but there doesnt seem to be a lot of r4i sdhc 1.4 on here!


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 16, 2010)

i also emailed r4i-sdhc.com and no answer, how long does it take for them to answer back??


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 16, 2010)

durosbith said:
			
		

> Oh hell yes... AKAIO 1.8 works like a charm.
> 
> Acekard2i isn't dead yet..


i'm glad 1.8 is working with this game. But what do you mean by the last comment? Are people already trying to called Acekard obsolete or something? I remember getting a G6 Lite about 4 years ago and spending almost $60 on it and support was just dropped on it less than a year after i got it. I hope nothing like that happens with Acekard. Its a great flash cart.


----------



## stylow (Oct 16, 2010)

I think that the people here has forgotten that people with clones can't play the game i mean IS THERE ANYBODY HELPING US!


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 16, 2010)

yh lol i havent got a clone but people need to check that they know of all of flashcarts as all they ever talk abut is r4 wood and akaio and whatever.


----------



## stylow (Oct 16, 2010)

jackoclif97 said:
			
		

> yh lol i havent got a clone but people need to check that they know of all of flashcarts as all they ever talk abut is r4 wood and akaio and whatever.


Thank you at least you UNDERSTAND me.


----------



## preske (Oct 16, 2010)

i can't play the game either.

i have an acekard with a clean install of the very latest akaio, i formated it twice, it's on fat, ap enabled or disabled doesn't do anything.
i'm getting worried i might have a clone...


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 16, 2010)

i think we know a trillion times that people with r4 wood and akaio can play the game - well done people! but sum people cant play it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 16, 2010)

gaiz i found a way to play it no matter what flashcart you own.

feeling just a little entitled, aren't we? if someone had released a patch or update for you to play this, don't you think it would be readily available by now?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2010)

supreme dirt said:
			
		

> feeling just a little entitled, aren't we? if someone had released a patch or update for you to play this, don't you think it would be readily available by now?



no, patches and fixes take time. the game has been out for a couple of days, for some carts it'll take a while. calm down.


----------



## Apk07 (Oct 17, 2010)

so it turns out formatting to fat worked, but on second play, it doesnt work anymore.


----------



## link28469 (Oct 17, 2010)

YAY!!! It works on akaio v1.8 or me(and on FAT32). What you should do ids check your card, but not with chkdsk. Use moonshell 2.10's "disk check on startup" feature. It told me I had 93 duplicate clusters, which Windows does not search for when checking disks(This is also why some of my saves still exist, but the games tell me their files were corrupted.) Also make sure you are using the matching akmenu4.nds file and _aio folder, and that no files from the previous version still exist(except skins and cheats). Thus deleting is easier than overwriting. Also, make sure you are using _ind-supers.nds_ with the following CRC32: *0EC65FE3*.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2010)

link28469 said:
			
		

> YAY!!! It works on akaio v1.8 or me(and on FAT32). What you should do ids check your card, but not with chkdsk. Use moonshell 2.10's "disk check on startup" feature. It told me I had 93 duplicate clusters, which Windows does not search for when checking disks(This is also why some of my saves still exist, but the games tell me their files were corrupted.) Also make sure you are using the matching akmenu4.nds file and _aio folder, and that no files from the previous version still exist(except skins and cheats). Thus deleting is easier than overwriting. Also, make sure you are using _ind-supers.nds_ with the following CRC32: *0EC65FE3*.



Weird, I didn't download that rom. I had one that was like 5up3r5cribb13naut5


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 17, 2010)

im gonna try it on my r4i gold as wood has just been released, until then gold is my secondary flashcart!


----------



## Magus (Oct 17, 2010)

this might be a stupid question but....

you guys are activating the anti-piracy option right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> this might be a stupid question but....
> 
> you guys are activating the anti-piracy option right?



On AKAIO? Yes.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 17, 2010)

i found this 
Super.Scribblenauts.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

same here.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i found this
> Super.Scribblenauts.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed


... and does it work?


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 17, 2010)

The Hobbit 81 said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it s a .pdf file not a nds :/


----------



## ayaka_fan (Oct 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> it s a .pdf file not a nds :/


Did you find the guide or just the name of the file??


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 17, 2010)

anyone got a tutorial on how to put wood on r4i gold? it simply fails for me


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL @ people talking about the GUIDE like it's SUPPOSED to be a nds file.

The filename specifically says GUIDE, and guide's usually aren't roms... I mean this made my day quite full of laughter. Nice find though.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

i still have to find it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need help on one of the levels


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 17, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> LOL @ people talking about the GUIDE like it's SUPPOSED to be a nds file.
> 
> The filename specifically says GUIDE, and guide's usually aren't roms... I mean this made my day quite full of laughter. Nice find though.



NB: That's why I should have a coffee before my first post for the day.


----------



## Ledzeppelinarock (Oct 18, 2010)

All right, I apparently really messed something up here. 

I re-formatted my SD card as instructed to, and placed everything as it should have been placed back on there. However, whenever I go to access the Acecard, it says "system file missing". 

I tried re-formatting the card, I tried re-downloading AKAIO and the newest loader and putting it back on, and I just installed the newest 1.8.1 when I saw it instead of 1.8, and it still isn't working. Am I just stupid? Please help.

EDIT: Yeah, I am stupid. I just re-formatted with Panasonic format and voila.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

here's a tip! 

Cranial will make the object big...and most weak things will fear it and run away

oh..

some more words

Ass - Summons a Donkey.

Braiiiiins - "Misspelled word, did you mean 'Babbysitter's House?'" .... Yes.


Boobies - Summons a bird.
Dick - Summons a guy named Dick, naturally!
Fertile Woman - If she touches you, she gets pregnant... Then gives birth! And it gets worse from there.
Hippie+Hallucinogenic Object = Hippie goes into daze and sprints towards his drugs with spiral over his head!
Gargantuan Hallucinogenic Rainbow - A giant rainbow of DRUGS! Attracts Hippies!
Tit - Summons a bird
Super Scribblenauts Useful Word List
Invincibility Cloak - Put this on and you'll take no damage
Invisibility Cloak - Harmful creatures won't be able to see you with this item equipped
Pocket Knife - (Weapon) Infinitely useful!
Lunar Lander / Lunar Rover - Cancel out gravity in style -- the Lander is more compact
Black Hole - A mini Black Hole forms to suck in ANY enemy or offending object (boulders, spiked steel balls) before dissipating a few seconds later into the ether...
Shrink Ray - Shrink any enemy creature to a more manageable size
Freeze Ray - Freeze enemies in a cube of ice (temporarily)
Chi - A friendly, floating Chinese dragon you can ride
Reindeer - It can fly!
Pegasus - It can fly too!
Wings - Equip these for more flying!
Time Machine - By typing "Time Machine" you can go though 5 eras: Dinosaurs, Egypt, Knights, Old West and Present/Future time. 

-  The Interwebz

PS : I can't find "Super.Scribblenauts.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed" anywhere


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 18, 2010)

Arcade machine is pure win. Highest score I got was 1612.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

wonder what that damn secret adjective is??

*is tempted to use the new usercheat.dat to see what it is*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 18, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wonder what that damn secret adjective is??
> 
> *is tempted to use the new usercheat.dat to see what it is*





Spoiler



scribblenautical


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




much thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now anyone can use the magic notebook!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 18, 2010)

typing in teleporter and using it still works in this game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> typing in teleporter and using it still works in this game




but it doesn't take you to the 5th Cell Headquarters anymore : (


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn it! I clicked the spoiler tab instinctively and have had the secret word spoiled for me. :'(


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL love the "EEENGH!"

SFX when you fail a puzzle or get an "X" instead of a green check mark xD


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive told others a ton to not whine about patches etc in this thread.... but i feel like weve been abandoned by the m3 team... come to think of it.... pretty much every team has abandoned their cart. Other than SCDS2, the fixes have all been unnofficial fimware (WOOD, AKAIO, etc.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Ive told others a ton to not whine about patches etc in this thread.... but i feel like weve been abandoned by the m3 team... come to think of it.... pretty much every team has abandoned their cart. Other than SCDS2, the fixes have all been unnofficial fimware (WOOD, AKAIO, etc.)



Which is just fine as long as there are dedicated people. But I was even telling my friend that. I haven't owned an M3 before, but I always saw news about them. Then they just vanished. It was weird. With the dsl generation, they were one of the best cards around. But now... [insert cricket noises]


----------



## nl255 (Oct 19, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> LOL @ people talking about the GUIDE like it's SUPPOSED to be a nds file.
> 
> The filename specifically says GUIDE, and guide's usually aren't roms... I mean this made my day quite full of laughter. Nice find though.



Well, I would hope they mean will it work in iReader/andspdf.  In that case, the answer is most likely no as not even the official Nintendo pdf manuals work in iReader unless you like taking 5/10 minutes to change each page.


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 19, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Ive told others a ton to not whine about patches etc in this thread.... but i feel like weve been abandoned by the m3 team... come to think of it.... pretty much every team has abandoned their cart. Other than SCDS2, the fixes have all been unnofficial fimware (WOOD, AKAIO, etc.)



Indeed, the M3 Team has abandoned us, it seems. Worse than that, the unofficial firmware updates that have made Super Scribblenauts playable don't work on the M3 Real. I know people keep saying "be patient", but it's been what, a week? How long are we expected to be patient? Virtually every other card out there has had a fix for the game. It's just amazingly frustrating is all.

I know there's people out there who could patch the game. Why they don't is just beyond me. Unless it's the fact that they don't own M3 Reals or R4 clones, but a flashcart that can already play Super Scribblenauts. If the problem doesn't affect them, why should they care if other people can't play the game? 


I bet if there were a reward for a patch, we'd have one within 24 hours.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Either way...it's nowhere to be fucking found...probably on UseNet


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

No need to be swearing dude. People are just upset that their cards are becoming obsolete.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No need to be swearing dude. People are just upset that their cards are becoming obsolete.




which cards does the game not work on?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I know, only a few cards can play the game. M3 died, so that's one card that it doesn't work on. I don't know about CycloDS..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AceKard, R4 Wood and Supercard DSTWO right?....

really sucks what happened to Cyclo...whatEVER happened to them....good card and past it's time


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know which cards, but I know the ones you listed are ones that work, there might be more. I haven't seen any news of it.

It's sad what's happening to these cards. In the DSL generation, M3, Cyclo were two of the best cards to have. Now, they've disappeared.

Team Acekard only releases updates to get past firmwares, relying on Normmatt and his AKAIO... it's sad.


----------



## yokomoko (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the M3 team really dead?  Or do they just take a painfully long time to release firmware updates?  I think they last updated sometime in September, so hopefully we'll get an update that fixes S.S. this month, gosh I hope so.


----------



## WarioMCP (Oct 19, 2010)

yokomoko said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just take a long time. They still respond on the M3i forums though so it's not like they're actually dead


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually does work on cyclo. :\


----------



## iAlex (Oct 19, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the original M3 firmware died, yeah, but i don't see the M3 Sakura firmware go away soon.. I just hope the team that creates the Sakura firmware will update so SS works..


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 22, 2010)

Just letting everyone know, Super Scribblenauts works on M3 Real now, using Wood M3.


----------



## Greatad (Oct 22, 2010)

It works on dstt?


----------



## Stainless7221 (Oct 22, 2010)

CharAznable said:
			
		

> Just letting everyone know, Super Scribblenauts works on M3 Real now, using Wood M3.



where can i download the newest version of Wood M3???
Thanks!


----------



## pudquick (Oct 22, 2010)

CharAznable said:
			
		

> Just letting everyone know, Super Scribblenauts works on M3 Real now, using Wood M3.
> 
> Yes, please do tell where to get this latest version. Is it bundled with Ninetails? Last I saw, Wood M3 wasn't getting updated until woodrpg's SVN got updated ... and it's still at release 58.
> 
> ...



The m3loader in M3Ninetails from the official site has indeed been date stamp updated to Oct 21st and should include this patch!

http://leafmoon.users.sourceforge.net/xeno.../m3_ninetail.7z

Totally going to try this tonight / when I get home


----------



## Stainless7221 (Oct 22, 2010)

@pudquick
omg how should anyone understand how to install this Oo
if you have more sucess than i had, could you please upload the whole folder on your SD-Card? 
Would be really great!


----------



## VentusVanitas (Oct 22, 2010)

To install woodm3, you copy the _rpg, ds-menu.dat and woodm3.nds files to your Sd card.

Then, you boot the .nds file, and you'll get the wood firmware!

Good luck playing if yours works!


----------



## pudquick (Oct 23, 2010)

*Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*

Steps:

1.) Backup your SD card content and wipe it with a formatting tool that zeros out all the bytes. (I think I've seen the Panasonic formatter mentioned around here)

2.) Install the latest Sakura for M3 DS Real: M3 Sakura v1.49X (M29)

3.) Download this file: http://leafmoon.users.sourceforge.net/xeno.../m3_ninetail.7z

4.) 7-unzip it.

5.) Copy your clean Super Scribblenauts dump to your SD card (make any folders (NDS) you want to place it in, first)

6.) Copy the "woodm3.nds" and "__rpg" folder from the .7z file when you unzipped it to your SD card.

7.) Boot Sakura. Select "woodm3.nds"

8.) Select and run Super Scribblenauts.

9.) It will complain that the .sav file is fragmented and say "Halt." at the top. This is normal. Turn off your DS.

10.) Copy the .sav file it created on your SD card back to your computer.

11.) Delete the .sav file from the SD card, then copy it back from your computer to the SD card.

12.) Boot your DS again. Launch Sakura, load "woodm3.nds" - and enjoy your Super Scribblenauts!!


----------



## VentusVanitas (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> *Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...



Do I need Sakura, it wont work on my M3.

But anyway, it tells me my nds file is fragmented. Not my sav. Do you know what to do?


----------



## djnate27 (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> *Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...




Thanks.  This worked perfectly.


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 23, 2010)

haha the m3real dont sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we are back xD thanks so much it works fine


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> *Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*


Woohoo it works. Hooray for WoodM3.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> CharAznable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About time.... the only thing is.... this still isnt even an official update. M3 has been abandoned confirmed.


----------



## pudquick (Oct 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do I need Sakura, it wont work on my M3.
> 
> But anyway, it tells me my nds file is fragmented. Not my sav. Do you know what to do?




No, after further testing, woodm3 boots just fine from TouchPod (the normal M3 DS Real firmware). Sakura is not needed, which is great - because I have a nice skin for TouchPod and Sakura's always felt unstable to me. You will likely want to update to the latest TouchPod / M3 DS Real firmware though.

If it's telling you the NDS file is fragmented, then try copying the .nds file to your computer, deleting it off the SD card, then copying it back.

"Fragmented" means that when your computer tried putting the .nds file (or when the .sav file was created / saved), it couldn't find enough continuous free space on the SD card. As such, it broke the file into pieces and stored them at different locations on the SD card.

Normally, for computers and such, this isn't a problem - because the list of all the pieces and what order they go in is also stored on the SD card.

For woodm3, however, they didn't actually implement full FAT16/FAT32 support. Instead, they just find where the beginning of your .nds/.sav file is - and then it *assumes* / requires that all of the data be in one continuous piece at that location.

This is why I included the steps about zero-ing out the SD card / reformatting it. If you use your SD card a lot, as you add / remove files from it, you start fragmenting the data on it because the computer uses "whatever space is available" when placing new files on it, even if it means that space isn't all in one big chunk. By zeroing out the card, you ensure that the SD card is empty (and it makes Sakura happier, it has the same fragmentation issues) and gives you a good chance that when you copy the files back, since it was empty and it's adding new files one at a time, that it'll put them one after the other - and keep every file in a single chunk.

The other thing that might help people on here is if someone could find a decent SD card defragmenter. I'm searching for one myself, but in the meantime I'll be playing SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:*

If you're on Windows and you've got your SD card formatted to FAT32 (likely, if it's 4GB or larger like mine), here's a free defragger that supports FAT32 and can defrag your SD card directly: http://www.piriform.com/defraggler


----------



## Dent (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this WoodM3 fix work for the M3i??


----------



## Kurái_Tsukí_Ryu (Oct 23, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> *Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine never said halt. game worked first time...


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 24, 2010)

yay it works for r4i gold 1.38!! finally i can play the game


----------



## Dent (Oct 24, 2010)

Dent said:
			
		

> Does this WoodM3 fix work for the M3i??


Nevermind, I tried it and yes the WoodM3 does work on the M3i Zero so now I can play this game.  Thanks to the author of WoodM3.


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry to revive and old discussion, but has this been fixed for R4 Ultra? i doubt it, but you never know


----------



## ineap09 (Nov 22, 2010)

pudquick said:
			
		

> *Attention All: M3 DS Real now has a Super Scribblenauts solution! Confirmed!!!*
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


fix'd

(The old link didn't work anymore)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 14, 2010)

100% clean version!!!

Super_Scribblenauts_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 14, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> 100% clean version!!!
> 
> Super_Scribblenauts_USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


Way to bump a dead topic.


----------

